# family move to cyprus



## wenders1983 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi All, I have been exploring the forums for some time now, but not posted till today
Myself, Partner and 2 step children (8 and 10 yrs.) are considering relocating. Our first thought was Cyprus but we were hesitant due to the language barrier, especially for the kids schooling. Has anyone moved from scotland, how did kids manage with the language/ schooling? What schools have a good reputation? How much does schooling cost? Soooo many questions
We are visiting Protaras in july for 2 weeks for our summer holiday and are keen to explore some suitable areas to relocate to, has anyone got any suggestions of good areas for scottish relocating family??

My partner is a welder so would be looking for work in this field, and I am an Interior designer with loads of retail experience. Would be happy with a p/t job around the kids schooling as long as my partner is able to find work as a welder with a decent wage

Exciting times ahead, cant wait to hear your replies. I thank you all in advance for your help.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

wenders1983 said:


> Hi All, I have been exploring the forums for some time now, but not posted till today
> Myself, Partner and 2 step children (8 and 10 yrs.) are considering relocating. Our first thought was Cyprus but we were hesitant due to the language barrier, especially for the kids schooling. Has anyone moved from scotland, how did kids manage with the language/ schooling? What schools have a good reputation? How much does schooling cost? Soooo many questions
> We are visiting Protaras in july for 2 weeks for our summer holiday and are keen to explore some suitable areas to relocate to, has anyone got any suggestions of good areas for scottish relocating family??
> 
> ...


Hi wenders1983, we are an English family currently living in Wales but on 4th March we move over to Cyprus, :clap2:, we are moving to Peyia so can only offer what we have experienced in our search....we have experienced no problems in language barrier.....lovely lady who helped us sort our rental villa out, large 4 beds with pool, 900 euros per month, visited 3 private schools, International School Of Paphos (ISOP), The Private Institute in Peyia and St George School, we choose the school at St George as the girls fell in love with the place, matched the primary school one has just left and one is still attending here in Wales, 0nly 70 pupils with 17 staff!!! We have 3 children, 12 - 8 - 3, the two eldest cant wait to attend........cost approx 850euros per month, our 3 yr old will be attending local nursery to try and integrate so we can send to local school - no cost! The main reason for using private school for the two eldest was the thought of trying to learn the local language and being educated at the same time, we may find that our 8yr old could go to local school if she picks the language up quickly. I don't believe you will have a problem with the language barrier - however I am not the expert on this one as I am not there yet.....there will be plenty of forum experts who are living over there who will offer there thoughts on this.
Good luck with your quest and if I can help in any way let me know.

Steve


----------



## wenders1983 (Jan 7, 2011)

steveg63 said:


> Hi wenders1983, we are an English family currently living in Wales but on 4th March we move over to Cyprus, :clap2:, we are moving to Peyia so can only offer what we have experienced in our search....we have experienced no problems in language barrier.....lovely lady who helped us sort our rental villa out, large 4 beds with pool, 900 euros per month, visited 3 private schools, International School Of Paphos (ISOP), The Private Institute in Peyia and St George School, we choose the school at St George as the girls fell in love with the place, matched the primary school one has just left and one is still attending here in Wales, 0nly 70 pupils with 17 staff!!! We have 3 children, 12 - 8 - 3, the two eldest cant wait to attend........cost approx 850euros per month, our 3 yr old will be attending local nursery to try and integrate so we can send to local school - no cost! The main reason for using private school for the two eldest was the thought of trying to learn the local language and being educated at the same time, we may find that our 8yr old could go to local school if she picks the language up quickly. I don't believe you will have a problem with the language barrier - however I am not the expert on this one as I am not there yet.....there will be plenty of forum experts who are living over there who will offer there thoughts on this.
> Good luck with your quest and if I can help in any way let me know.
> 
> Steve



Thanks for your info of your experience so far, great help! the quest goes on best of luck with your move.

Wendy


----------



## loobielou (Apr 21, 2010)

wenders1983 said:


> Hi All, I have been exploring the forums for some time now, but not posted till today
> Myself, Partner and 2 step children (8 and 10 yrs.) are considering relocating. Our first thought was Cyprus but we were hesitant due to the language barrier, especially for the kids schooling. Has anyone moved from scotland, how did kids manage with the language/ schooling? What schools have a good reputation? How much does schooling cost? Soooo many questions
> We are visiting Protaras in july for 2 weeks for our summer holiday and are keen to explore some suitable areas to relocate to, has anyone got any suggestions of good areas for scottish relocating family??
> 
> ...


Hi,

We moved from the UK 8 months ago and do not regret a thing. In my personal opinion it is best to move near a large town as it is easier to find work. I live in Larnaca and you have many brits here and a lot of english/Cypriot businesses. If you live further out in Protoras or the villages I think it may be harder to fit in. Also, as the kids are older I think it would be best to send them to a private english school as they would find it very hard to fit in and learn the language. There are many English schools in Larnaca and I would recommend the American Academy the fees are on average 4,500 euros per year. My daughter who is 11 was really struggling with her school work in the UK but has come on leaps and bounds since she has been here and has gone from 20% in her maths to 80% so its well worth the money. I put my younger boys aged 4 and 6 in to greek given there ages but I would def not recommend any older than 8. I have friends here who have done this and regret it.

I was hoping to work whilst the kids were at school but to be honest they finish at 1pm and before i know it its time to pick them up.

It is very expensive here but if you budget and shop around you can manage. As I mentioned we have no regrets and I woud not go back to the UK even if you paid me!!!!! I hope this helps and I can only give you my opinion, I am sure others will give you theirs. If there is anything else you want to ask then feel free to e-mail me.

Good Luck

Lou


----------



## monkey hanger (Jan 30, 2011)

Hiya were moving over next year when daughter finishes college was thinking larnaca were do u live and is there much work, im a beauty therapist with 20 years eperience and my hubby is a forktruck driver ... Thanks Angie xx


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

loobielou said:


> Hi,
> 
> We moved from the UK 8 months ago and do not regret a thing. In my personal opinion it is best to move near a large town as it is easier to find work. I live in Larnaca and you have many brits here and a lot of english/Cypriot businesses. If you live further out in Protoras or the villages I think it may be harder to fit in. Also, as the kids are older I think it would be best to send them to a private english school as they would find it very hard to fit in and learn the language. There are many English schools in Larnaca and I would recommend the American Academy the fees are on average 4,500 euros per year. My daughter who is 11 was really struggling with her school work in the UK but has come on leaps and bounds since she has been here and has gone from 20% in her maths to 80% so its well worth the money. I put my younger boys aged 4 and 6 in to greek given there ages but I would def not recommend any older than 8. I have friends here who have done this and regret it.
> 
> ...



Please read the schooling thread regarding the diversity of opinion there is about the pros and cons of schooling in Cyprus. Many private schools have reputations for excellence that have no foundations with respect to standards and quality assurance. In my experience the marks given in the Cypriot Sytem bear absolutely no relation to those of the UK - for example in the grading framework here, an A starts at 93 whereas in the UK it is lower (normally 70). The focus here is almost totally on regurgitation of learned facts and procedures which does not promote the critical and analytical skills needed when it comes to IGCSE examinations. Remember that private schools are primarily businesses that to a large extent deliver what their customers want - as a teacher here in the past I have lost jobs in reputable schools for not following the headmaster's instructions to inflate grades (with the advice that if you give poor grades - clients will leave). There are no normal distributions of marks, and those that do struggle or need help if it becomes obvious that they cannot perform even within the highly rigged system that is designed for students to achieve straight As will be quickly rejected and have to find places in schools with poorer reputations (and so the 'league' of good and poor schools is reinforced). 

As with many aspects of Cypriot state services, things within the schooling and education system look quite rosy and healthy at a distance, but when one starts to scratch the surface, there is still a long way to go to reach European standards. This is not just my opinion, but that of the EC which is bringing infringement proceedings against the Authorities relating to aspects of access, quality assurance, standards and procedures within the Education system (at all levels from primary to tertiary) as the authorities have not reacted quickly enough, or at all, to the various directives and guidelines of best practice which it should be following as an EU member state. As the private sector gets its accreditations and liscences (and working practices - but not its curriculum) from the State, the quality of schooling in both the state and private sectors should be a major concern for families moving to Cyprus.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

Whichever way you decide to play it you may want a backup. Before leaving London i bought the whole Key stage2 Schofield and Sims workbooks. Now i have the school situation sorted im struggling with the after school clubs and the logistics in getting between the activities etc.. nightmare!

You can get the schofield and sims books on amazon and the deliver is reasonable.


----------

